# Sunshine Peacocks?



## ponywings (Feb 8, 2008)

First off, Iâ€™m new to the forum and cichlids. So, hi.

Secondly, Iâ€™ve been searching the internet and this forum for almost a month now, desperately trying to avoid posting a â€˜help me identify my fishâ€™ post. But here I am.

I bought three cichlids a few months ago from my LFS. I thought they were really pretty and, at the time, didnâ€™t really care what they were (beginners mistake, I suppose). The three were sold to me as Sunshine Peacocks, but they donâ€™t exactly look like the pictures Iâ€™ve seen. Nonetheless, I was sold a â€œmaleâ€


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the site!

"Sunshine Peacocks" are hybrid fish so they can and will look different than others. The top is a male and the bottom does appear to be a female, to me.


----------



## ponywings (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for your help! I was thinking the females might not be females at all since the male pays absolutely no attention to them whatsoever. But as long as they're getting along, I'm content!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

"Sunshine Peacock" is a common name that is more often attached to two different pure species cichlids than any hybrid strain.

The fish in your photos are usually called by a common name of strawberry peacock and do not have a Latin name... never will. They are a man made breed of fish.


----------



## kdough22 (Jan 31, 2008)

looks like a gold peacock aka firefish i dont feel it a strawberry unless that what a gold is?and these r on ebay


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

The "Strawberry Peacock" is not a naturally occurring Peacock. An unknown combination of Peaococks (and/or other cichlids) was originally used to create this man made morph and because of this there are many different names which refer to these white/pink Peacocks. These include Strawberry, Dragon's Blood, Firefish, Sunburst, Gold, Orange, Pink, etc. They are indistinguishable by appearance alone and have a mainly undefined bloodline. Some certainly are beautiful but a Sunburst is just as much a Dragon's Blood as a Gold Peacock is a Strawberry, if you catch my drift


----------



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

...Nice fish!


----------



## Cichlids In Ohio (Nov 22, 2006)

Everyone is right on....that is a hybred (strawberry, dragon blood, fire fish). That is why I hate hybreds...to many names.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

those are called golden peacocks at the fish store i normally go to. sunshine peacocks are also a natural occurring breed in the lake, but it looks much different from the one picture.

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1409


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

looks like strawberry to me


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

dragon blood fire fish for sure


----------

